# Xpel protection film?



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone on here have knowledge or experience of Xpel protection car film?

I'm curious to know that once it's applied, can you use normal detailing products over it when cleaning the car. For example, Iron-X type products and tar removers (assuming tar sticks to the film?)

Also when you wax the car, will you still get decent flake pop if you're applying over the top of the film?

I have a new car coming in a few weeks and would like the film fitted but I also don't want to be inhibit my detailing.

Thanks


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 89299 (May 21, 2015)

Once the film is applied you can use detailing products, as long as they do not contain naphtha or kerosine. I looked up the MSDS on Iron-X and it seems to be safe for film. If tar does stick to the film, you can use Bug and Tar removers or even acetone or lacquer thinner without harming the film.

Although you can wax the film without worry of it hurting anything, the best way to protect it is with a purpose made film sealant. Paint protection film is porous and sealant helps to reduce the absorption of airborne contamination (not to mention making it easier to get bugs etc. off). 

You will still get plenty of flake pop with the film on the car. Maybe some others can share their experience.

What kind of car are you getting?

If you have any questions please PM us or reply here


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

XPEL said:


> Once the film is applied you can use detailing products, as long as they do not contain naphtha or kerosine. I looked up the MSDS on Iron-X and it seems to be safe for film. If tar does stick to the film, you can use Bug and Tar removers or even acetone or lacquer thinner without harming the film.
> 
> Although you can wax the film without worry of it hurting anything, the best way to protect it is with a purpose made film sealant. Paint protection film is porous and sealant helps to reduce the absorption of airborne contamination (not to mention making it easier to get bugs etc. off).
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is superb!

I'm getting a Lotus Exige V6 but it's been painted in the Renault Liquid Yellow colour (so an expensive paint that I want to protect!) :buffer:


----------



## 89299 (May 21, 2015)

ReetB said:


> Thanks! This is superb!
> 
> I'm getting a Lotus Exige V6 but it's been painted in the Renault Liquid Yellow colour (so an expensive paint that I want to protect!) :buffer:


Wow! Congratulations on the beautiful car!

Please post some pictures of it when you get the PPF installed.

If you have any questions please feel free to PM us or just reply here


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

XPEL any universal kits that we can cut and use our self something like half a metre size for arches and skirts


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

ffrs1444 said:


> XPEL any universal kits that we can cut and use our self something like half a metre size for arches and skirts


Ive got the email address and phone number of xpel uk somewhere, you can buy it in different widths i think 6", 12", 24" and 48" but its not cheap and they charge £15 p&p, it is very good stuff though. Ill PM you with it.


----------



## lee36 (Apr 29, 2015)

Will this protect from stone chips on the bonnet? My navara is peppered with them.


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

lee36 said:


> Will this protect from stone chips on the bonnet? My navara is peppered with them.


Yes, it should do. That's the point of the film I believe 

Watch this:


----------



## 550superfast (Sep 11, 2012)

did you fit the Expel?


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

You can apply any "nano" coating on xpel(or suntek)film, clean film after winter with white-spirit, very light polish with bigfoot and etc.) 
For example, suntek film after one year of operation looks very cool. I think xpel have same properties.


----------



## philnotts1983 (Jun 1, 2013)

Any recommendation on the best nano products for car films?

I have the SunTek film on my car and on the look out for the best sealant coating or QD?

At the moment i have the following on the buy list - 

QD
Auto Finesse Finale
Optimum Car Wax

Coatings
GYEON - Q2 Can Coat
C2V3

However finding it hard to find people who have the film and used these products over the film :/

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

philnotts1983 said:


> Any recommendation on the best nano products for car films?


Now I use my own coating Everglass Topcoat for films. 
imho, other good coating for films are:
Ceramic pro light,
Siramic or Carbon Collective Oracle


----------

